
Microsoft is infesting Windows 10 with annoying ads - Philipp__
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/17/14956540/microsoft-windows-10-ads-taskbar-file-explorer
======
Fiaxhs
How to disable said ads:
[https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/106424/windows-1...](https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/106424/windows-10-tip-
turn-off-file-explorer-advertising)

~~~
Neliquat
Thanks, but most here are miffed they have to do so in the first place. It
like ordering a big mac, that comes with a leech beeing attached stealthly to
your calf while you pay. Some people, wont notice, others won't care, most
will have you a handy tool they found to pry it off, but some of us don't want
to do business with some sick freak who would do that to begin with.

